# Que potencia me compro?



## leonin (Mar 11, 2008)

En un post anterior pedi ayuda sobre la construccion de unas cajas de dos vias, pero quizas me convenga empezar por conseguir primero una potencia, para asi guiarme desde ahi.

Ahora bien, conozco la marca Crown pero no esta a mi alcance economicamente, mi idea es tener la suficiente potencia como para una sala de ensayo, lugares semi-cerrados y al aire libre (aunque esta ultima posibilidad es excluyente). yo calculo que entre 200w y 400w estaria bien.

Mi pregunta es que marcas buenas puedo buscar, no busco nada para hi-fi, pero si algo medianamente bueno. Y mi presupuesto andaria alrededor de $1500. Esto es para Argentina.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Dano (Mar 11, 2008)

no se 1500 pesos argentinos a cuantos dólares equivalen, pero marcas de amplificador buenos tenes, QSC, Crest, Carver,Crown(tu ya lo mencionaste), todos estos amplificador te los garantizo.
Luego tienes algo más económico como la marca SK-P, desconozco cual es su rendimiento, pero de seguro que es peor que los mencionados anteriormente.

Saludos


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Mar 11, 2008)

¿Por que no te lo armas?. Aqui hay unos amplificador posteados en otros foros muy interesantes,  pienso que la ventajas es que si tú lo armas conoces su funcionamiento, por ende puedes localizar muy rápido las fallas. A demás son muy buenos.


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 9, 2008)

por 1200 te compras una tremenda yamaha mod.p 2350 de 500wrms por canal a 4 ohms saludos


----------

